# Hitting Your Goal?



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome again brothers and sisters!

*DISCLAIMER FOR ALL DIMWITS: MY OPINION BELOW! OPINIONS DO NOT EQUAL ADVICE IN REAL LIFE!*


First, _only_ "goal" will be used; LBM and BF % goals are paired. KISS.

Secondly; like doing your job, *effeciency* is No.1 to your goal. Smarter; not harder.

Why have you not hit your goal (again lbm and bf% goal), _*especially*_ if you have ran AAS for six years??


The first 2 years are exempt:

Year 1 consists, on average, trials of 3 compounds and basic dosages.
Year 2 consists, on average, trials of various compounds and varying dosages.

Year 2 ends with you knowing what compounds/dosages work best for your body goal/hitting your goal. No? Then you are not being efficient.

Year 3 begins the work toward your goal. For those who cycle on/off-I would say that Year 3.5/Year 4 begins your work toward your goal.

*Hit your goal and then you maintain for as many decades as your body allows. Move to other goals in life.*


If a baseball player never hit a baseball with his bat in *SIX YEARS*, would you listen to him?

Hell no.***

Late July begins my 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] year of using AAS. Why have I not hit my goals?

Again, the first 2 years are exempt for everyone-that is the learning stage of things. 


I took the first 2 years figuring everything out.
I just now got nearly everything back to order (first real lifting session last week since August 2013)
Trying to land a job (laid off right before Christmas) so I can use needed AAS dosages again
Only have 4ml of Test Prop to use (thus, reaching my goal is impossible presently)

God willing, very soon a new job (already had 2 great interviews) will come. Then:

Year 3 begins in July with a combined ~2g of Test E/Cyp with Tren Base.
a 6 to 8 month bulk begins. Goal is to hit 200-215 (10-25lbs over goal); BF % no higher than 12-15%
a 6 month cut begins. Goal is to be 8-10% at 190-195lbs. *Very* possible shorter time span for fat loss.

Efficient. Fewest steps possible. Logical application of all compouds and dosages. *How everyone should go toward hitting goals-EFFICIENTLY!*

*So everyone!

Why have you not hit your goals? 
Others!You hit your goal-how long did it take?
Others!How boring is maintaining??
Does anyone AGREE/DISAGREE that you should: a) make goal, b) hit goal in shortest time, and c) move on
*

Thanks bros! Let the introspection begin!! 



***This is why I always tell people to question everything. Common sense says there are universal basics. Beyond that, experiment! Question everything! Have fun and be efficient!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 22, 2015)

No noods.....?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> No noods.....?



C'mon, remember the value of our "hard-only" rule in our pic sharing alliance?


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jan 22, 2015)

I've always looked at it like a goal is just a step, once you achieve it you start the next goal.
Never settle there is more in you


----------



## snake (Jan 22, 2015)

Some read you have there brother. It does look a little bit like an old 1970's ransom note but I'm in!

Goals? I would replace the word goals with expectations and with that, I would say I hit mine. I would even go as far as to say exceeded them in hindsight. 

If you don't mind me asking, and this comes from a guy who never touch any AAS until TRT at 43 y.o.; Why are your goals based around compounds and mg.? Are they that unachievable that they can not be reached without help? No judgement here brother, just asking.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

snake said:


> Some read you have there brother. It does look a little bit like an old 1970's ransom note but I'm in!
> 
> Goals? I would replace the word goals with expectations and with that, I would say I hit mine. I would even go as far as to say exceeded them in hindsight.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, and this comes from a guy who never touch any AAS until TRT at 43 y.o.; Why are your goals based around compounds and mg.? Are they that unachievable that they can not be reached without help? No judgement here brother, just asking.



You can judge and even insult, so thanks for being nice!

Sadly, my goals (late 70s, early 80s size with 8-10% BF) are not attainable without pushing past at least 1g of AAS.

Know thyself.

That rule will save countless hours and trouble.

I want to hit my goal, maintain, and focus on other goals in my life. 

Just like I became a good penciler and guitarist. I then chose BBing since I've always had above normal strength and fitness without don't much at all.

BBing goals are nothing but a check off in my list.

Thus-reach all goals AS FAST AS POSSIBLE and move on.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 22, 2015)

When you get to my age, along with others on here the same age or older, the goal to me is easy...Lift to maintain, eat to stay lean and healthy, AAS for some strength to make a few miniscule gains and a active libido. You place to much emphasis on goals. Goals can be a motivating factor for some, and serious depression when not met for others. Maintaining an upbeat attitude, and a good sense of humor works for me to reach any expectations. I also should add that a good woman is a highly motivating factor.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

stonetag said:


> When you get to my age, along with others on here the same age or older, the goal to me is easy...Lift to maintain, eat to stay lean and healthy, AAS for some strength to make a few miniscule gains and a active libido. You place to much emphasis on goals. Goals can be a motivating factor for some, and serious depression when not met for others. Maintaining an upbeat attitude, and a good sense of humor works for me to reach any expectations. I also should add that a good woman is a highly motivating factor.



Goal is the be-all.

I'm Type A.

How can you live a successful life without goals?

Example such as goal of 1)buying a house, 2) marrying, 3) making ~100k/year, etc.

Physique is one goal-accomplish and move on.

Those who get depressed are never the wealthiest, powerful, etc.

I have all 3 variables (good humor, positive, and a great woman) that you listed. Those and family are most important to me in life.

*How can you live your life without concrete goals?? Do you feel you have under accomplished a lot of things or taken TOO LONG to hit your goals?*

^curious, do not minsinterpret. Your way is alien to me.

Hit all goals. Hit them the quickest way possible. Reap the successes.

You will fail. Those who endure enjoy vast wealth and the best relationships!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

Also stone, age is a very real thing.

This is why I stated, "_...maintain for as many decades as your body allows.._" concerning the *physique* goal.

You take the age variable and make the specific changes to hit other goals as well.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 22, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Goal is the be-all.
> 
> I'm Type A.
> 
> ...



They don't have to be goals, you just do them...it's frickin normal life shit....

People who put to much thought into shit....do nothing.....just do it!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

snake said:


> Some read you have there brother. It does look a little bit like an old 1970's ransom note but I'm in!
> 
> Goals? I would replace the word goals with expectations and with that, I would say I hit mine. I would even go as far as to say exceeded them in hindsight.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, and this comes from a guy who never touch any AAS until TRT at 43 y.o.; Why are your goals based around compounds and mg.? Are they that unachievable that they can not be reached without help? No judgement here brother, just asking.



Also, you are a *testament* to 2 of my points:

You hit your goals. You are considered a "vet".

You, in the baseball anology, are the person to take advice from.

You have spent years using AAS and hit your goal. 

Clearly you have experience that _*resulted in you hitting your goal ("hitting the baseball")*_.

Others do not.

For those aforementioned "others", you question all advice they give.

That's how I view everything!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

Jenner said:


> They don't have to be goals, you just do them...it's frickin normal life shit....
> 
> People who put to much thought into shit....just do it!



Jenner, love ya to death but you misread. I said what you just said.

Set your goal. Do it. Do it in the quickest fashion.

Barely any thought into it.

Only "thought" needed are how to be efficient and decided what your goals are.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 22, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Jenner, love ya to death but you misread. I said what you just said.
> 
> Set your goal. Do it. Do it in the quickest fashion.
> 
> ...



no, I get it lol I'm just saying even making this thread is putting way too much thought into it....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 22, 2015)

So your saying since you haven't hit your goals no one should take advice from u?

I had some goals. First was go from 145 to 200 lbs natural. Took a while but I did it and never went over 14 percent bf. Next goal was hit 220 with aas. Hit that goal in about a year. Next goal was just get as big as I could while staying lean. Hit about 237 lbs. Now my goal is to powerlift and hit a 1700 total. I will fukking reach that goal and when I do I will set another goal. 

Goals in this game are good to have as long as your dedicated and stay within the healthy ways of doing shit.


----------



## snake (Jan 22, 2015)

Jenner said:


> no, I get it lol I'm just saying even making this thread is putting way too much thought into it....



I think what she is saying is that most people fall prey to "Paralysis by Analysis" 

By the way Hulk, Any and all my goals were met without the use of steroids. I just need a few mg.s to help hold a given level.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 22, 2015)

Okay getting a bit philisophical hugh?  If my goal was to make over 100K per year and I did everything I could to do that then maybe it's not in my cards.  Maybe playing the lottery every week is a way to get there?  Maybe making a couple of accounting errors could help me attain that goal b/c it's the quickest and easiest way??  It's just like losing weight.  I could starve myself and feel like shit and lose weight, like in HS wrestling or I could keep looking for that magic weight loss pill or get lipo?  I believe in setting personal goals for myself but realistic ones.  Like benching 260, then 270, then 280.  Once I hit one goal, I move onto the next.  However they are realistic goals for me.  Baby steps if you would.  I'm not going to aim for 280lbs right away. You can call them goals, expectations of myself, boundaries, etc.  Once I accomplish one goal in the gym, then I set another one, and another one, etc.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> So your saying since you haven't hit your goals no one should take advice from u?
> 
> I had some goals. First was go from 145 to 200 lbs natural. Took a while but I did it and never went over 14 percent bf. Next goal was hit 220 with aas. Hit that goal in about a year. Next goal was just get as big as I could while staying lean. Hit about 237 lbs. Now my goal is to powerlift and hit a 1700 total. I will fukking reach that goal and when I do I will set another goal.
> 
> Goals in this game are good to have as long as your dedicated and stay within the healthy ways of doing shit.



I hit my 3/4/5 goal.*

I hit my _95_lb increase goal (120lbs to 215lbs body weight).*

I hit my BF% goal; 40lbs cut (215lbs to 175lbs) to 12%.*

Current and final goal is 190-195 at 8-10%. The approach was written above.

**I only used Superdrol and epistane for reaching those goals.*

Most people I've met/posted can't even do those goals WITH INJECTABLE AAS!

I am someone that you can take advice from. 

*I never give advice. Only opinions. With disclaimers.*

Ecks-do not minsinterpret. Take advice but always question and experiment. Keep what is useful: discard what is useless.

_Also Ecks, you are great and an example of what people should do with goals. Awesome job and attitude!_


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Okay getting a bit philisophical hugh?  If my goal was to make over 100K per year and I did everything I could to do that then maybe it's not in my cards.  Maybe playing the lottery every week is a way to get there?  Maybe making a couple of accounting errors could help me attain that goal b/c it's the quickest and easiest way??  It's just like losing weight.  I could starve myself and feel like shit and lose weight, like in HS wrestling or I could keep looking for that magic weight loss pill or get lipo?  I believe in setting personal goals for myself but realistic ones.  Like benching 260, then 270, then 280.  Once I hit one goal, I move onto the next.  However they are realistic goals for me.  Baby steps if you would.  I'm not going to aim for 280lbs right away. You can call them goals, expectations of myself, boundaries, etc.  Once I accomplish one goal in the gym, then I set another one, and another one, etc.



*WRONG!*

This is common sense, not philosophy.

Efficient=Cost:Benefit

100k via lottery=Stupid. The odds are 1:175 Million.

100k via career/career+education=Smart, with *realistic* odds. The most *efficient* way.

100k via fraud=unrealistic. Cost is ABOVE benefit. Not efficient.

Weight loss via starvation=Not efficient. Weight rebounds upon feeding. Cost:benefit with cost being higher. *Again, not efficient!*

How the hell did you take efficiency to equal any method that's the quickest??

Not insulting; seriously curious.

I feel like I'm being trolled with that part of your post.

Great that you set your goals (realistic ones, as should be assumed when one mentions setting a goal) and hit them efficiently!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

snake said:


> I think what she is saying is that most people fall prey to "Paralysis by Analysis"
> 
> By the way Hulk, Any and all my goals were met without the use of steroids. I just need a few mg.s to help hold a given level.



Serious question then and my honest opinion:

Would you not say that statement is wrong, since AAS is a necessity for you to "hold a given level"?

Since without that "given level", you wouldn't progress and hit your further goal(s)?

Aaaaand just because I fear another misinterpretation (everyone has conditioned me to have this fear lol), do not think that I'm saying AAS does your work. Oh and another funny point-

AAS really can do most of the work for me to a fault, to where I get lazy and don't lift (like in my avatar where AAS did that without lifting or any diet).

That's what I meant by PoB and others who care being pissed at me lol

I'm hulked out and getting 100% from my AAS now though!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 22, 2015)

You look at goals in a way to me is stressful. Like  mentioned by some, and am saying myself, goals should come easily. I benched 400, guess I'll see about 405. I ate pretty good today, I think i'll eat good the rest of the week. I learned the song I wanted on the guitar, think I'll try a harder one, kind of get my drift? To a normally functioning human brain bettering yourself is a stock function. Take shit a day at a time. 100k a year is great, does it equal happiness? who the fuk knows, but if it doesn't it's not worth it.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 22, 2015)

why the bold,caps and colors ..  And what Jen said


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 22, 2015)

That's good hulk. The way u worded it sounded like u were giving reasons why u haven't hit any goals yet.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 22, 2015)

I once scored a goal in middle school, I was so happy! It's amazing how we remember the little things.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 22, 2015)

Different people have different attitudes toward life and goals.  I am very goal driven my wife is task driven.  We are both are successful in meeting our objectives in different ways.  I've learned over decades that supporting people for being who they are is key to your happiness and theirs.  You can never change anyone but you sure can ruin relationships trying.

As for the rest of your post.  I see no reason for a 2 year AAS window to experiment.  The idea is to research first and get the most from every cycle.  Many of the guys here who cycle over 20 years would probably say their greatest gaining were made during their earlier years.  The later years bring muscle maturity and more mass for sure, but in lower percentages to ones overage body weight.

I also do not believe you can meet a physical goal and move on. Maintaining large mass over time - especially decades as you put it - will take very serious effort, diet and dedication in the gym (and no doubt addition chemical supplementation).

I have met some my physical goals but not others.  I've never gotten under 10% bodyfat.  The reason is I have a life, travel, drink alcohol, and enjoy eating.  I am no porker either.  I am just saying for me a life balance is very important.  I did not starting lifting seriously until 3.5 years ago (at 45).  I always wondered back then how guys ever benched 225.  Now I know and hope to get 315 up this year.

Life for me is not about being happy....that is for children.  It's about fulfillment.  That means achieving important objectives over time and doing meaningful things.  Remember that on your journey.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

stonetag said:


> You look at goals in a way to me is stressful. Like  mentioned by some, and am saying myself, goals should come easily. I benched 400, guess I'll see about 405. I ate pretty good today, I think i'll eat good the rest of the week. I learned the song I wanted on the guitar, think I'll try a harder one, kind of get my drift? To a normally functioning human brain bettering yourself is a stock function. Take shit a day at a time. 100k a year is great, does it equal happiness? who the fuk knows, but if it doesn't it's not worth it.



Happiness=solid family+friends+home in my opinion.

100k/yr=just an arbritary example; 100k/yr will give most a comfortable life.

Definitely get your drift and respect it!

Sadly with my brain, I would feel underachieved and lazy with that perspective.

Reminds me of the "surfer" or "Hawaiian" mindset: just enjoy life and your successes! 

Which is *great*, and I envy you for being able to have that.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> Different people have different attitudes toward life and goals.  I am very goal driven my wife is task driven.  We are both are successful in meeting our objectives in different ways.  I've learned over decades that supporting people for being who they are is key to your happiness and theirs.  You can never change anyone but you sure can ruin relationships trying.



Amen to that.

The best thing is using each other's strengths-I am a Type A personality; this taught my ole lady to not be walked on.

She is very patient and loving. This taught me how to finally be the king over my anger and be more sympathetic to others!



> As for the rest of your post.  I see no reason for a 2 year AAS window to experiment.  The idea is to research first and get the most from every cycle.  Many of the guys here who cycle over 20 years would probably say their greatest gaining were made during their earlier years.  The later years bring muscle maturity and more mass for sure, but in lower percentages to ones overage body weight.



Here's why I said that:

I for one _did_ do all the research and got the most out of every cycle.

It still took me ~2 years to whittle down to the bare minimum of what I need and what I prefer.

Those cycling on/off might even need an additional year of trials.

The "hacking away" of unnessential (what works *best/cheapest per results/most synergistic/most healthy*) is what took the time; not figuring out what works.

Make sense?



> I also do not believe you can meet a physical goal and move on. Maintaining large mass over time - especially decades as you put it - will take very serious effort, diet and dedication in the gym (and no doubt addition chemical supplementation).
> 
> I have met some my physical goals but not others.  I've never gotten under 10% bodyfat.  The reason is I have a life, travel, drink alcohol, and enjoy eating.  I am no porker either.  I am just saying for me a life balance is very important.  I did not starting lifting seriously until 3.5 years ago (at 45).  I always wondered back then how guys ever benched 225.  Now I know and hope to get 315 up this year.



Genetics. Everyone says "pro genetics omg lulz" when I say the word but this is *exactly* what I mean.

For example: As a 120lb 17y.o. who consinstently got high and ate junk/candy, I would win tricep dip bets, 1-arm push-up bets, etc.

The most outrageous thing I did was win $$ from my friends after I bet I could do "1-legged full squats" *on a beam the size of my ONE foot* after watching a martial arts film.*

I started with 70lbs on the bench at 120lbs, but once I stopped getting high and ate meat, I thought, "holy shit 135 on bench is easy..", and accordingly so with the larger weights.

I closed #2 CoC pretty easily while my forearms were still only 12.75" big. Grown men around me never close them.

The negative?

After my DL injury in 2009 and on my way to the 4/5/6, I decided to cut for vanity.

That started the whole laziness (since I could lose fat so easy) and then the painkillers drove it all the way.

*Thanks to my family here and support, I'm finally back to NOT being content and lazy, and using God's blessings to reach my goals and be able to tell others of His blessings via my physique and strength.*



> Life for me is not about being happy....that is for children.  It's about fulfillment.  That means achieving important objectives over time and doing meaningful things.  Remember that on your journey.



This is me. 

My fulfillment comes with reaching my goals, though.

One goal is to have children and wife the great woman I've been blessed with.

Make more sense now with how goal driven I am?

My goals are for every area of my life!

Thank you so much for reading all of my reply and talking with me. It's nice to know at least 1 reads your whole post!


*The beam was one beam of 2 that supported a hammock, so it was 5 feet off the ground.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I once scored a goal in middle school, I was so happy! It's amazing how we remember the little things.



That excitement is a great reward too, Seeker!

I'm sure I was the same when I deadlifted 405x2 (was supposed to be a single, but I was pissed off because my bud said "He can't"-I feed off negative reinforcement).

I think of that because that's a "little thing" to me.

And now I sound pompous..damnit :/


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

I just want to add that yes, God is the source of my blessing with strength, and nothing is done without Him!

My dad would beat me growing up and the last straw was that I was bullied in 7th grade. I

I prayed with tears that night, "..God, I beg you that you please give me the strength of Samson, so I won't be hurt anymore, and I promise that I'll always let everyone know who made me strong.."

I remember like yesterday.

During summer I went through puberty, and came to school with wide shoulders and strong and shit.

Give glory to God and He will bless you, guys.

Like look at my shoulders-I haven't done a SINGLE delt workout since 2006 and even then barely did, and would do seated OHP with 135 for reps just to move blood around.

You can call me a liar but He knows what he gave me and I'm proud to be this blessed and to have everyone here to share that with.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 23, 2015)

Reminds me of the "surfer" or "Hawaiian" mindset: just enjoy life and your successes! 

 Which is great, and I envy you for being able to have that.  

You nailed it right there!! I don't know about the "surfer" or the "Hawaiian" thing, but just enjoy life and your successes. You don't have to envy me, it's easy. SURF'S UP DUDE!!!!

Did this just get weird^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Reminds me of the "surfer" or "Hawaiian" mindset: just enjoy life and your successes!
> 
> Which is great, and I envy you for being able to have that.
> 
> ...



LOL best analogy I could make!

LOL good shit man


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

The user "snake" also reminded me (was conversing in chat) that I:

hit a 1,300 total at 200lbs.
Only have used chalk. No straps or a belt.
I have never seen a PL suit in real life before.

The last one-yea yea POB, I know I'm country!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

*also when I say 3/4/5 or whatever, I mean bench/squat/dead.*

My final maxes were 365/410/510.


----------



## Azog (Jan 23, 2015)

Just another Hulk thread. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

Azog said:


> Just another Hulk thread. Nothing to see here, move along.



People questioned my credibility. I defended myself.

What is your viewpoint on "goals", especially your lifting goal?

Just wanted a productive reply!


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 23, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> People questioned my credibility. I defended myself.
> 
> What is your viewpoint on "goals", especially your lifting goal?
> 
> Just wanted a productive reply!




No set goals. Just be the strongest, fastest version of myself. The "end" to improving is when I start a family and my training takes a back seat.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> No set goals. Just be the strongest, fastest version of myself. The "end" to improving is when I start a family and my training takes a back seat.



Same here with starting a family.

I only have a set _x amount of years_ to reach maintenance (4 at the very most).

Then cruise at 1g like Swiper and just maintain.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> The user "snake" also reminded me (was conversing in chat) that I:
> 
> hit a 1,300 total at 200lbs.
> Only have used chalk. No straps or a belt.
> ...



Not trying to be a dick, but you don't have a total if you didn't hit it on the platform. And a 1300 lb total at 200 lbs ain't shit, and is nothing to be bragging about. My total is nowhere near elite either, and that's why you don't see me bragging about my total.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Not trying to be a dick, but you don't have a total if you didn't hit it on the platform. And a 1300 lb total at 200 lbs ain't shit, and is nothing to be bragging about. My total is nowhere near elite either, and that's why you don't see me bragging about my total.



Defending myself.

1300lb total is good:

I have never trained PLing in my life
I did all raw with only chalk
I only used small dosages (30mg) of superdrol or epistane, at 8wk cycles with a very long time off between cycles

I _will_ brag if I hit the 4/5/6 with my current joints/injuries!

I assume you

focus on PL training
use injectable AAS (huge advantage over 8 wk minimal sd/epi dosage cycles)
use suits, belts, etc

Did I assume wrong? Simply curious since you called me out *for defending myself*.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Not trying to be a dick, but you don't have a total if you didn't hit it on the platform. And a 1300 lb total at 200 lbs ain't shit, and is nothing to be bragging about. My total is nowhere near elite either, and that's why you don't see me bragging about my total.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't 1455lbs the minimum for elite @ 198? 

Edit* raw not equipped


----------



## DF (Jan 23, 2015)

DYS is strong a fuk.  He has to be or his wife would have her way with him.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Defending myself.
> 
> 1300lb total is good:
> 
> ...



I'm more calling you out because you are always going on about this "3/4/5" garbage. Yes, at 1300 at 200, you are stronger then your avg guy, but you can't call it a PL total because your lifts weren't judged on a platform. Call it Gym weights maybe? It's a whole different world when you have to max all 3 in one meet rather then hitting a squat on squat day, bench on bench day and a pull on pull day. I'm not calling you weak, but there is another level of strong that most of us aren't on. Stop bragging.

And no, I train raw, and have never even tried on a bench shirt or squat suit. Belt, wrist wraps and knee wraps.

From the sounds of it, I run a lot less gear then you FWIW, which isn't much IMO - getting into arguments about what people are on when they hit certain weights is bullshit IMO. Strong is strong whether you've been running 100mg or Halo for a month or are just taking a multi-vitamin.



Docd187123 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't 1455lbs the minimum for elite @ 198?
> 
> Edit* raw not equipped



1475 in RPS. And please don't forget, Elite means you pay for a drug test after competing, passed it and competed "clean". Otherwise, if you compete am. class and total 1475 or above, you get tossed in with the juicers in the pro class. Plus, if he weighed in at 200, he'd be competing with the 220's


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm more calling you out because you are always going on about this "3/4/5" garbage. Yes, at 1300 at 200, you are stronger then your avg guy, but you can't call it a PL total because your lifts weren't judged on a platform. Call it Gym weights maybe? It's a whole different world when you have to max all 3 in one meet rather then hitting a squat on squat day, bench on bench day and a pull on pull day. I'm not calling you weak, but there is another level of strong that most of us aren't on. Stop bragging.
> 
> And no, I train raw, and have never even tried on a bench shirt or squat suit. Belt, wrist wraps and knee wraps.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying. I'll hopefully weigh-in at 198 but lift at like 210 or something hahaha


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm more calling you out because you are always going on about this "3/4/5" garbage. Yes, at 1300 at 200, you are stronger then your avg guy, but you can't call it a PL total because your lifts weren't judged on a platform. Call it Gym weights maybe? It's a whole different world when you have to max all 3 in one meet rather then hitting a squat on squat day, bench on bench day and a pull on pull day. I'm not calling you weak, but there is another level of strong that most of us aren't on. Stop bragging.
> 
> And no, I train raw, and have never even tried on a bench shirt or squat suit. Belt, wrist wraps and knee wraps.
> 
> ...



*For the last time, I am not bragging!!*

People here treat me like I've never done a damn thing in the gym!

I show that I have done way better than most _with all 3 of lbm gain, fat loss, and lifting poundages_ with negligible AAS in my damn system (e.g. 30mg epitiostanol)!!! That is waaaaaay less than any dosage you use.

Dosages matter. Ask every PLer and tell them to stop everything and run TRT to hit that 800lb deadlift. 

You'll be laughed out the place.

I don't know the damn difference in what constitutes a total and I do _not_ PL!

I add up my Big 3 maxes like I thought everyone else did-and it still doesn't matter because my numbers are decent enough, with the physique goals attained at the same time, to shut everyone's accusations up that I don't know a ****ing thing about the gym!

***_According to your own logic, your 1475 is nothing to be proud of-you ONLY train PL; you shouldn't even talk about another person's numbers if you can't do better than that; especially if you're over 200lbs._


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> *For the last time, I am not bragging!!*
> 
> People here treat me like I've never done a damn thing in the gym!
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, the 1475 DYS and I are talking about is what it takes to be elite in the 198 class. That's not what he actually does total/lift


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Just to clarify, the 1475 DYS and I are talking about is what it takes to be elite in the 198 class. That's not what he actually does total/lift



Doc, I have no clue on the nomenclature.

He said he wasn't near elite nor was I.

That's what I based his logic on (since 200lbs is supposedly a threshold for criteria of elite I assumed).

I still believe that my maxes+95lbs gained+40lbs cut give me credibility toward the gym.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Doc, I have no clue on the nomenclature.
> 
> He said he wasn't near elite nor was I.
> 
> ...



Each weight class, ie 198lbs, 220lbs, 181lbs etc, have a different threshold to reach elite status. In the 198lb weight class, you apparently need to total 1475 to be considered elite. Then they also break it done by raw/geared, masters, etc


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Each weight class, ie 198lbs, 220lbs, 181lbs etc, have a different threshold to reach elite status. In the 198lb weight class, you apparently need to total 1475 to be considered elite. Then they also break it done by raw/geared, masters, etc



Oh wow; if I knew that, I would've taken a side goal in 2009 and focused solely on my lifts and hit 1475 in competition.

Thanks for giving me a "sub-goal" to reach on my way *back* to an end goal of 5/6/7.

I'll look for somewhere to compete once I'm there. 

Might as well wait and just hit 1500. 1475 is practically there.

*To DYS*: my standard is held very ****ing high.

If a person can't hit 1,800 total at say 215-220, then they are weak-*including MYSELF!*

If I can't hit 1,800 at 215lbs in competition:

I will die whatever day and never have considered myself strong.

My standard; accept or ignore.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 24, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Oh wow; if I knew that, I would've taken a side goal in 2009 and focused solely on my lifts and hit 1475 in competition.
> 
> Thanks for giving me a "sub-goal" to reach on my way *back* to an end goal of 5/6/7.
> 
> ...




Now you are really being an idiot, your ignorance of powerlifting is glaring, and this is my last post. If you hit 1800 lb totals in the 220 class, you are among the strongest PLers in the world. 

Stop talking out your ass. Also, you can would have, should have, could have all day about your past and how "easy" it would have been for you to hit a 1475 Elite total in the 198. There is a reason it's called elite - because it's not easy, and most men cannot reach those numbers clean.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Now you are really being an idiot, your ignorance of powerlifting is glaring, and this is my last post. If you hit 1800 lb totals in the 220 class, you are among the strongest PLers in the world.
> 
> Stop talking out your ass. Also, you can would have, should have, could have all day about your past and how "easy" it would have been for you to hit a 1475 Elite total in the 198. There is a reason it's called elite - because it's not easy, and most men cannot reach those numbers clean.



Die you are talking out of your ass.

*I know what the **** 1800@220 means!!!*

It's always been my goal.

You pissed because that's my standard?

You pissed off because it's pretty much impossible for me to hit?

Get over it.

It's been my goal since I learned what is considered the "strongest":

*If I'm not the strongest, I die believing I am weak!!!*

There is no ****ing middle with me. Get over it.

Also, 1475 "clean"? Clean=never having touched AAS in your life.

Doing any AAS changes satellite cells *permanently* in your muscle!! You will have an advantage until death!

That's the only "clean" for me.

I *know* my body. You don't.

If I had injectable AAS access at the time, 1475 would've been so easy to hit at 198.

Why get so mad that I know it would've been cake for me? 

Yea yea, put up or shut up-will do.

Can't wait to get the gear rolling, physique right, and hit 1500 at 198.

I have nothing but absolute anger and resentment to push me to do that, and not just at you.

I got the whole ****ing network of people around me to ****ing prove a point to.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2015)

*How the hell can someone be made at ANOTHER person for having an impossibly high standard??!*

LOL so bewildering.

Is it because, "I would give up with that standard-that means he will too!"

*WRONG!*

I feed off of failure.

I have a garauntee to be motivated.

Insulting a person for having high standards.

Such stupid thinking I'm even at a lack of words.


----------



## event462 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hulk, I love you like my own little fat brother but your getting off track of topic. I realize you are just really passionate about what you love, I'm the same way. Unfortunately though, your wording makes you seem fired up even when you aren't. I learned many years ago that perception is reality. Try stepping outside of your body and reading your post from someone else's perspective. I think if you did that you wouldn't have nearly as many of the brothers misunderstanding you.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 24, 2015)

Have a nice life hulk. Youre made up reality is humorous. 

Dys out.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2015)

event462 said:


> Hulk, I love you like my own little fat brother but your getting off track of topic. I realize you are just really passionate about what you love, I'm the same way. Unfortunately though, your wording makes you seem fired up even when you aren't. I learned many years ago that perception is reality. Try stepping outside of your body and reading your post from someone else's perspective. I think if you did that you wouldn't have nearly as many of the brothers misunderstanding you.



Okay, thank you!

Even my ole lady has to remind me-"listen, your balls to wall and your voice comes across angry and blunt sometimes. Think about your volume and speed".

Likewise, I'll do that here with wording.

I've just been very upset at no one staying in topic, never replying to/answering elementary questions.

My threads never have more than *two* subjects/points/premises/questions.

They rarely get responded to or answered, and every single sentence I write is concise, linear, and easily comprehended.

That's what drove me to caps lock, using bold/underline/etc.

I even had my best friend read a "post from a guy", being me hiding my avatar, and he even said "how the **** do people misunderstand this guy/go off topic???"

Drives me insane.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Have a nice life hulk. Youre made up reality is humorous.
> 
> Dys out.



Goals set extremely, impossibly high to stay motivated and thirsty=Made up reality

I just don't get the hate.

*Guys, if the method you always used to never lose motivation and end up reaching goals that put you towards being the strongest in the world, rather than average or simply above average...*

Don't tell anyone here. You will be insulted.

Goals should be kept low like standards.

Remember, if *two* people here quit, lose motivation because of your impossibly standards, or don't like your standard/goals:

Then *no ****ing person here* is allowed to think/behave/use that standard or goal.

Such bullshit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 24, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Goals set extremely, impossibly high to stay motivated and thirsty=Made up reality
> 
> I just don't get the hate.
> 
> ...



It's not about the goals. Everyone should have them. It's when you say anyone around 220 who does not have an 1800 raw total is weak. That's pants on head retarded like most of the drivel you post. 

I'm done.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd give my left nut for an 1800 total. And that's the bigger of my two nuts.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 24, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'd give my left nut for an 1800 total. And that's the bigger of my two nuts.



I have a micrometer if you'd like to verify this statement....not in the name of homosexuality or anything but in the name of science.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It's not about the goals. Everyone should have them. It's when you say anyone around 220 who does not have an 1800 raw total is weak. That's pants on head retarded like most of the drivel you post.



I know why you think that and my goal is retarded!

*You settle with not being the best at anything you do*.

I do not.

If you lift weights, get a record-level total/bodyweight goal and achieve it.

If you do not achieve it, * you will still lift way may than people like DieYS thanks to your high goal(s).*

If you run, aim for Usain Bolt's time. Achieve it or get as close as you can until you're too old to go further.

So forth and so on.

*DieYoung finds my goal absurd because he does not want to be the strongest lifter alive.*

*DieYoung walked around his truth: first he said my goals; now DYS said "it's not about goals" but how I view myself and all weak if they are not record holders.*

If you're *number 1*, no one can compare-this there is only ONE level of strength!

Hot or cold.

*I do not allow lukewarm in my life*.

I would feel pathetic if I lived a life where I _never_ tried to be the best in any area of my life.

From lifting to being a husband and a father, I will be the best.

Or die knowing I got as close as I could.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 24, 2015)

This thread has taken its coarse but I'll still say something. 

Hulk your previous total of 1285 was OK for the average gym goer. Now adding 600 pounds to that total would take years. Could it be done? Maybe. Is it likely? Probably not. Guys that have totals up in the 1900s or higher are genetic freaks. They came out of the womb with 1300lb totals. 

Now I'm not saying it can't be done but there's a reason there aren't many guys in the world who are that strong. I'm all for shooting for the stars man. I wish u luck in your voyage to achieve whatever goals u have.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 25, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> I know why you think that and my goal is retarded!
> 
> *You settle with not being the best at anything you do*.
> 
> ...



..........................

On second thought, it's not even worth the time I spent posting this.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 25, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> if me and you are competing at something, I'll stab your little runt face to win.



I'm going to make coffee mugs, T-shirts, and bumper stickers with this quote.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2015)

DYS and I will be competing together soon. He may stab me in the face to win but I'll be telling his wife he was checking out my ass. She'll probably be sending him to the hospital while I'll be getting my first total.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 25, 2015)

Hulk I've tried to stay with you bro, but cmon your being delusional now.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> This thread has taken its coarse but I'll still say something.
> 
> Hulk your previous total of 1285 was OK for the average gym goer. Now adding 600 pounds to that total would take years. Could it be done? Maybe. Is it likely? Probably not. Guys that have totals up in the 1900s or higher are genetic freaks. They came out of the womb with 1300lb totals.
> 
> Now I'm not saying it can't be done but there's a reason there aren't many guys in the world who are that strong. I'm all for shooting for the stars man. I wish u luck in your voyage to achieve whatever goals u have.



Shoot for the stars.

That's delusion?

Great!

I'm not hurting a damn soul have goals that wild.

I will do nothing but benefit myself, just like I was before I got injured and started giving up.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Maijah said:


> Hulk I've tried to stay with you bro, but cmon your being delusional now.



Why is that bad?

I'm sorry I don't have goals like everyone else.

I'm sorry my standard is impossibly high.

No-no I'm not.

What happens if I fail to hit my goals?

Nothing.

Only successes toward the goals will be had.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Why is that bad?
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have goals like everyone else.
> 
> ...



You do realize that in school and business they teach the SMART method for goal making?
Specific, Measurable, ACHIEVABLE, REALISTIC, and time-related

There's a reason goals should be realistic. Not to say you should set easy goals bc that's not what I'm saying. Unrealistic goals are fantasies and while fantasies are fun to have, they will almost always remain outside your grasp.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 25, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> You do realize that in school and business they teach the SMART method for goal making?
> Specific, Measurable, ACHIEVABLE, REALISTIC, and time-related
> 
> There's a reason goals should be realistic. Not to say you should set easy goals bc that's not what I'm saying. Unrealistic goals are fantasies and while fantasies are fun to have, they will almost always remain outside your grasp.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I believe this is the reason many determined people fail in many other venues besides working out.  They mistake being stubborn for being determined.  From the prospective of most successful people, setting unrealistic goals and settling for what is left will not yield healthy results.  Nor will it translate to a strategy of goal setting that can be pliable in other walks of life.



I agree on mistaking being stubborn for being determined. Successful people know how to set realistic goals that sufficiently challenge them but are also able to be accomplished. It's the guy who set a goal to lose 30lbs in 30days. It's possible but not really realistic bc once the crash diet ends, even if he gets there, he'll gain all the weight back. It's the guy who has seen progress in 1-2years and expects that same linear progress forever but then loses motivation bc gains come slower eventually.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 25, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> I agree on mistaking being stubborn for being determined. Successful people know how to set realistic goals that sufficiently challenge them but are also able to be accomplished. It's the guy who set a goal to lose 30lbs in 30days. It's possible but not really realistic bc once the crash diet ends, even if he gets there, he'll gain all the weight back. It's the guy who has seen progress in 1-2years and expects that same linear progress forever but then loses motivation bc gains come slower eventually.



This falls into the category of not knowing what to do once you've reached your goal.

Many people reach their body composition goals and have absolutely no idea what to do next. They then inevitably end up going backwards over the years until that achievement is but a distant memory. 
For example, most people believe that planning for fat loss ends once you reach your specific weight/bf% goal - they do no planning at all on how they aim to MAINTAIN those numbers (assuming they don't want to reach that goal only on a temporary basis e.g. contest prep). It is very difficult to maintain weight loss long term, crash diet or not. In fact if you take a look at the national statistics on weight loss for any western country, you'll see that the slow and steady approach isn't exactly working well 
Same goes for linear progression, people need to be proactive and realise that these obstacles are going to arise at some point and have solutions ready for when they do.

Of course I completely agree with the SMART method of planning, I simply think planning doesn't stop once you've hit a goal when it comes to body recomposition - something many people forget. 
I like this thread, different views on achieving things in life.


----------



## Irish (Jan 25, 2015)

My goal is to bench press 1300lb with one hand while ****ing Jessica alba....


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 25, 2015)

Irish said:


> My goal is to bench press 1300lb with one hand while ****ing Jessica alba....


Aim for the stars.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 25, 2015)

Irish said:


> My goal is to bench press 1300lb with one hand while ****ing Jessica alba....



That ass deserves your undivided attention my friend.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> That ass deserves your undivided attention my friend.



This^^^


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hulk, if your goals are so high, why is it you're so mediocre?  In fact, based on what you've told us about you, it would seem that you are more of a failure in most areas of life than you are successful.  What happened to goals like education or having a job or not being an opiate addict or alcoholic???


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> I agree on mistaking being stubborn for being determined. Successful people know how to set realistic goals that sufficiently challenge them but are also able to be accomplished. It's the guy who set a goal to lose 30lbs in 30days. It's possible but not really realistic bc once the crash diet ends, even if he gets there, he'll gain all the weight back. It's the guy who has seen progress in 1-2years and expects that same linear progress forever but then loses motivation bc gains come slower eventually.



Most.

Subset goals exist.

Failure makes me continue.

If i hit final final goals, I stop. Due to contentness.

1 large goal with sub-goals=never stop.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Hulk, if your goals are so high, why is it you're so mediocre?  In fact, based on what you've told us about you, it would seem that you are more of a failure in most areas of life than you are successful.  What happened to goals like education or having a job or not being an opiate addict or alcoholic???



*Presently*, I am a *failure* mostly.

Until 3 weeks ago. Angry-threw more fuel on my fire.

2 sub-goals are done!

Now working on other sub-goals.

Finish them, _move to the next_.

Die either final goal hit or as close as possible to the end.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Most.
> 
> Subset goals exist.
> 
> ...



A perpetual cycle of failure bc one's goal isn't realistic is just that. Continuous failure with no room for success. Maybe you are different from me but I would rather succeed at getting that 1800lb total as goal than having my goal at 2000lb and settling/failing at 1800lbs.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> A perpetual cycle of failure bc one's goal isn't realistic is just that. Continuous failure with no room for success. Maybe you are different from me but I would rather succeed at getting that 1800lb total as goal than having my goal at 2000lb and settling/failing at 1800lbs.



Different.

I am rare. *Negative reinforcement*.

Success makes me give up in life.*

If I fail, I want to work. I want to hit my goals.

1800lb? 

I will never stop until I hit it/get too old.

Happiness=reach the and and miss my goal(s) but know I hit so many *on the way there*.

Get it?



*I get content when I hit goals and give up on life.

Goal: Buy a house? Did it.

My goal was always buy a big house in my kind of "country".

I failed.

Proud! Not content.

Not content-so I stay motivated!


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 25, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Different.
> 
> I am rare. *Negative reinforcement*.
> 
> ...


Get it? Nope. Could you dumb it down to a third grade level for me? I ain't read no good.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Get it? Nope. Could you dumb it down to a third grade level for me? I ain't read no good.



Hit my goals and I quit.

Choose TOTAL of 1800:

Go hit 1300, 1400, 1500, until I hit 1800 or die.

Goal TOTAL of 1400?

Hit TOTAL and quit.

Hit TOTAL-why keep going????

*brain is wired this way*


----------



## snake (Jan 28, 2015)

Hulk,
I'm not a big goal guy but they are things to build on. If I met a goal of 1,400, I add to it. 1,500 is the new goal...then 1,600 and so on. It's all PLing related. I don't just meet a PL goal, quit and take up skiing. Sometimes it's just nice not having a goal; just getting in the gym and feeling good about myself for doing it.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'd give my left nut for an 1800 total. And that's the bigger of my two nuts.



Is everyone's left nut bigger than their right? I know my left one hangs lower and at least appears bigger


----------

